# Screensaver aus Flash oder Videodatei auch für Windows und Mac OS.



## Avalon Purity (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt in der falschen Kategorie zu sein oder ein schon behandeltes Thema nochmal aufzukochen (in dem Fall wäre ich für einen Link dankbar) poste ich mal meine Frage.

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte aus einer Flash-Datei einen Screensaver erstellen und das sowohl für Windows als auch für Mac OS (X+). Dafür braucht man eine zusätzliche Software, für Windows scheint es da massig Freeware zu geben, für den Mac habe ich da aber noch nichts gefunden... da scheint es neben Screentime noch ein oder zwei andere Programme zu geben, die sich aber alle für die Linzenz so um die 300 Euro bezahlen lassen, was mir aber eindeutig zu teuer ist um ein oder zweimal einen Screensaver zu machen.

Kennt zufällig jemand ein Free- oder Shareware Programm (egal ob für Mac oder Win), das Screensaver für den Mac aus Flash-Files generieren kann und nicht mit irgendwelchen Infos über die Erstellersoftware rumnervt? Es darf auch meinetwegen 20 oder 40 Euro kosten... dann bin ich mal gespannt, was ihr zu bieten habt...

vieleicht interessiert sich da außer mir noch jemand für..

Viele Grüße, Philipp.


----------

